
Highlife Rocks, iTunes Sucks - jessaustin
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2015/07/01/Highlife-iTunes
======
chiph
Agree. Music Library management ought to be the cornerstone of a music app,
and iTunes has been getting worse and worse at it with every release. 12.2 is
downloading for me now ... "we'll see", but I have low expectations.

